# aragonite substrates Water Still Cloudy?



## Florida-Guy (Jul 15, 2010)

I just changed substrates, After weeks of deciding I went with Carib Sea aragonite. Okay so here's the problem, after washing and rinsing until water ran clear, once added to tank, started fill up and VERY cloudy water. Will this settle or be filtered out or do I need to rinse again? I have filter running and its helping but I'm becoming impatient my tank has never looked worse. Thank god I moved my fish to a different tank before I started! Is this kind of think normal for aragonite? I never had a problem with gravel. :-? please help!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I had no cloudiness problem with aragonite substrate, but I did not use the same one you have.


----------



## Florida-Guy (Jul 15, 2010)

thanks it seems to be getting better, maybe by morning it will be okay.


----------



## kinesis (Aug 20, 2009)

Just be patient, it'll settle down soon.


----------



## larry.beck (Jul 31, 2009)

I gave my 125g with about 30lbs of aragonite on it 48 hours to clear up after I put the filter on it.


----------



## n00pster (May 14, 2010)

I have the same thing. It took 3-4 days for the cloudiness to go.. more than a week to become crystal clear.. 
run your filters and clean the cartridges.. but its worth it.. ph doesnt budge from 8.2, my tap water is 7.0


----------



## fox (Jun 11, 2009)

I used the same aragonite on two of our tanks. Never rinsed, just spread it out and filled the tanks.

After a day with a HOB running filled with floss only it cleared right up. Gave it another day with the HOB and then turned on the pumps to a clear tank.


----------



## xdertonx (Jul 31, 2010)

Ok, so heres the problem. i put in carib-sea sugar sized aragonite about 3-4 weeks ago... the tank cleared up to 90% within 48 hours. however after putting in the fish the tank keeps clouding up. i have one fish that likes to dig... so everytime he is digging it churns the sand and causes it to cloud again. it says its a recommended substrate for african cichlids, and they are a known species to rearrange the tank. will this problem eventually go away? will the milk filter out? i did rinse the sand very well when i put it in. i dont know what else to do... if someone with experience could possibly give some sort of time frame for this problem to disappear. 2 months? 6 months? 1 year? 6 years?, lol... thanks.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Maybe a problem with the carib-sea products? Are these the "live" aragonites meant for freshwater? I did not experience this at all on any of my five tanks with my aragonite (not live) from Red Sea.


----------



## xdertonx (Jul 31, 2010)

It's not live aragonite sand... just regular, and it is for freshwater.


----------



## n00pster (May 14, 2010)

The initial big cloud when the sand is stirred will go away in around 3 months.. but even later on if you stir the sand a lot it will cloud a bit. nothing compared to the initial clouding..

dont worry take it easy.. i have the same thing.. I too thought about all these initially


----------



## lovefish77 (Aug 18, 2013)

I have used Carib Sea Aragonite and i experienced the same thing when i first added it even though i rinsed it for hours! To tell you the truth, even till now when i play in the tank (like i do a lot) and i move the aragonite the very fine grains in it go up again and cloud the water yet again. There is very very fine grains in there that i wish i have gotten rid of them earlier when i started.
But it will take a day or two for the water to get crystal clear again. Dont Worry


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

It's been 3 years, i'd hope so


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

CrypticLifeStyle said:


> It's been 3 years, i'd hope so


Ha!


----------



## Davescorals! (12 mo ago)

Florida-Guy said:


> I just changed substrates, After weeks of deciding I went with Carib Sea aragonite. Okay so here's the problem, after washing and rinsing until water ran clear, once added to tank, started fill up and VERY cloudy water. Will this settle or be filtered out or do I need to rinse again? I have filter running and its helping but I'm becoming impatient my tank has never looked worse. Thank god I moved my fish to a different tank before I started! Is this kind of think normal for aragonite? I never had a problem with gravel. :-? please help!


I had same problem, I rinsed for an hour, stuff garbage! I had to do water changes, and now if I move anything it’s a sand storms again


----------



## SUP3RB1RD (Nov 20, 2015)

this post is over 10 years old......


----------



## Auballagh (Jan 29, 2003)

Yikes! It's *NECROMANCY* I tell ya'! They're raising these things up from the dead!!!


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I like it as it keeps the info in one topic and the new member was just giving his personal experience.


----------

